# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  خسته شدم دیگه!

## aftab

بچه ها!!
دیگه انرژی ندارم برا درس خوندن......همش درس پشت درس اونم درسایی که بعدا اصلا به کارم نمیاد فقط دارم به زور میخونمشون....الان هرچی که دارم میخونم به سختیه...خیلی خسته شدم.. :Y (636):

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

*فقط به هدفت فک کن عزیزم*


*به این فک کن که اگه خوب درس بخونی ؛ یه رتبه ی خوب میاری و میتونی پزشک یا ... بشی و یه جایگاه خوب تو جامعه پیدا کنی**

اگه ناامید بشی ،دیگه حتی یه کلمه م نمیتونی بخونیـــــا*

----------


## hossein_R

> بچه ها!!
> دیگه انرژی ندارم برا درس خوندن......همش درس پشت درس اونم درسایی که بعدا اصلا به کارم نمیاد فقط دارم به زور میخونمشون....الان هرچی که دارم میخونم به سختیه...خیلی خسته شدم..


میدونم جمله کلیشه ایه ولی هیچکس بدون سختی کشیدن به جایی نرسیده!
اگه درس خوندن آسون بود الان همه دکتر بودن!
از همه مهمتر اینکه خیلیای دیگه مثل تو همین شرایطو دارن مطمئن باش
شاید یه نمونش خود من!
به قول آقای افشار به تیر ماه 93 فکر کن که سر جلسه کنکور نشستی و داری تک تک روزای قشنگتو در آینده میسازی(اگه کنکور داری!) 
فقط جمله آخر اینو از تجربم میگم! نزار روزی برسه که حسرت الانو بخوری که کاش از دست نمیدادم فرصتو

----------


## aftab

ممنون....ولی جدی نمیدونم چه حسیه....احساس میکنم برای رسیدن به یه رتبه ی خوب خیلییییی فاصله دارم......هرروز یه چیز جدید یه مطلب جدید برا کنکور!!خسته شدم از این همه نکته!!!....احساس میکنم ظرفیت بالایی میخواد موفق شدن تو کنکور!!
البته اینم بگم درسام بد نیست خداروشکر نفر دوم کلاسم اما نمیدونم چرا یهو اعتماد به نفسمو از دست دادم!!!

----------


## mexcx

1. با انگیزه درس بخون 

2. به هدفت فکر کن

----------


## strider

شاید درست درس نمیخونی که این احساس رو داری.
خیلی ها رو دیدم، خیلی ها هم میشناسم که سال کنکورشون زندگی رو هم برای خودشون هم برای خانوادشون سخت کردند، به هیچ نتیجه ای هم نرسیدند.

در هفته چند ساعت درس میخونی؟ برای خودت استراحت در نظر گرفتی؟ (مثلا هر دو هفته یک روز کامل، یا هر هفته نصف روز) با برنامه ت هماهنگی یا ازش عقبی؟
از کی شروع کردی به درس خوندن؟ تابستون؟ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aftab

تابستونی کم خوندم ...از مهر شروع کردم که بیشتر صرف درسای پیش میشه و در واقع سعیم بر اینه که درسای پیشو خوب بخونم.
ساعت هم نمیگیرم(البته میدونم کار وحشناک بدیه!! :Yahoo (78): )ولی هروقت خواستم با ساعت کار کنم بیشتر ضرر داشته برام تا سود برای همین بیخیالش شدم.
استراحتم زمان مشخصی ندارم هر وقت خسته باشم !!!
بد بود نه؟ :Y (701):

----------


## strider

> تابستونی کم خوندم ...از مهر شروع کردم که بیشتر صرف درسای پیش میشه و در واقع سعیم بر اینه که درسای پیشو خوب بخونم.
> ساعت هم نمیگیرم(البته میدونم کار وحشناک بدیه!!)ولی هروقت خواستم با ساعت کار کنم بیشتر ضرر داشته برام تا سود برای همین بیخیالش شدم.
> استراحتم زمان مشخصی ندارم هر وقت خسته باشم !!!
> بد بود نه؟


خب با این اوضاع خسته شدنتون از درس تعجبی نداره، یه وقتی بزارید و این وضع رو اصلاح کنید، چون هر چی جلوتر برید مستهلک تر و خسته تر میشید.
شما بیشتر از این که از درس خوندن خسته باشید از درس نخوندن، یا بد درس خوندن خسته اید.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aftab

خب باید چیکار کنم؟؟
من نمیتونم خودمو به زمان محدود کنم!ساعت بخوام بگیرم برا خودم بدتر میشه

----------


## aftab

وضعیت درسیم بد نیست البته ها!

----------


## Masood11

منم زیاد اهل برنامه و اینا نیستم!! ولی تاحالا نشده از درس خوندن خسته شم! چون هر وقت که یه درسو میخونم دوس دارم چیزایی بیشتر از اونی که خوندم یاد بگیرم که باعث میشه مث داستان که وقتی قسمتیشو میخونی نمی تونی تحمل کنی و مشتاقی تا زود ادامه‌شو بخونی بشه!!!
البته این روشم مشکلی داره و اونم اینه که واسه بعضی درسا که دوستشون ندارم جواب نمیده!! مثلا فیزیک!

----------


## aftab

> منم زیاد اهل برنامه و اینا نیستم!! ولی تاحالا نشده از درس خوندن خسته شم! چون هر وقت که یه درسو میخونم دوس دارم چیزایی بیشتر از اونی که خوندم یاد بگیرم که باعث میشه مث داستان که وقتی قسمتیشو میخونی نمی تونی تحمل کنی و مشتاقی تا زود ادامه‌شو بخونی بشه!!!
> البته این روشم مشکلی داره و اونم اینه که واسه بعضی درسا که دوستشون ندارم جواب نمیده!! مثلا فیزیک!


دقیقا مثلا فیزیک!!!
همینطوره منم مثل شمام تقریبا

----------


## Masood11

> دقیقا مثلا فیزیک!!!
> همینطوره منم مثل شمام تقریبا


من واسه فیزیک تقریبا بیخیالش شدم و سعی میکنم فقط قسمت نمودارا و تشریحیا رو بخونم!! بقیش هم کلی وقت گیره و هم کلی ذهنو اشغال میکنه که تو آزمونا اگه بخای مسائلو حل کنی وقت واسه درسای دیگت نمی مونه!!
من به شخصه وقتی فیزیکو کامل میخونم و بعضی قسمتاشو متوجه نمی شم(که همیشه همین اتفاق میفته!!) کلا از درس خوندن ناامید میشم و روحیه واسم نمی مونه!!
 میگم منظور شما از خوندن درسایی که به کارمون نمیاد دقیقا همین فیزیک نبود!!؟:yahoo (4):

----------


## Amir James

فيزيك... شيرين ترين و آسانترين درس.... سال دوم دبيرستان: استاد: جناب مهندس..... شاگرد دوم شريف در رشته فيزيك. زنگ چهارم، دوشنبه. استاد: خب، وقتي شماها حتي انتگرال بلد نيستيد، من چيكار كنم؟ ما: استاد، انتگرال چيه؟ نتيجه: تنفر از فيزيك.
سال سوم: استاد: اقاي ....، ليسانس فيزيك فردوسي، علاقه مندم كردن به اين درس. سال چهارم: اقاي مهندس قاضي، خب فيزيك بهترين درسم شد
چرا؟ چون بجاي اينكه فيزيكو يك درس پر از فرمول ببينم، درس زندگي ديدم، شما قوانين نيوتن در زندگيت جاريه! حركت دايره اي و نوساني هم! سخت نيستا! تمرين ميخواد....تمرين! من عربي منفي ميزدم، الان ٨٠ ميزنم و واسه كنكور ١٠٠ ميرسم، از عرب و عربي هم متنفرم، اما آش كشك خاله، نخوري پاته بخوري پاته! نميتوني نخوني، امسال حداقل! الان فهميدم عربي رو راحت تر از زبان انگليسي كه ٤ سال در نيويورك زبون اصليم بود ميزنم! خيلي درسا سخت نيست، اسونه! تصور ما اشتباهه! با كتابات زندگي كن، عاشقشون باش! ببين چ كيفي ميده درس....

----------


## aftab

> من واسه فیزیک تقریبا بیخیالش شدم و سعی میکنم فقط قسمت نمودارا و تشریحیا رو بخونم!! بقیش هم کلی وقت گیره و هم کلی ذهنو اشغال میکنه که تو آزمونا اگه بخای مسائلو حل کنی وقت واسه درسای دیگت نمی مونه!!
> من به شخصه وقتی فیزیکو کامل میخونم و بعضی قسمتاشو متوجه نمی شم(که همیشه همین اتفاق میفته!!) کلا از درس خوندن ناامید میشم و روحیه واسم نمی مونه!!
>  میگم منظور شما از خوندن درسایی که به کارمون نمیاد دقیقا همین فیزیک نبود!!؟:yahoo (4):


نه بیخیال که نباید بود...
بله دقیقا منظورم فیزیک بود :Yahoo (94):

----------


## aftab

> فيزيك... شيرين ترين و آسانترين درس.... سال دوم دبيرستان: استاد: جناب مهندس..... شاگرد دوم شريف در رشته فيزيك. زنگ چهارم، دوشنبه. استاد: خب، وقتي شماها حتي انتگرال بلد نيستيد، من چيكار كنم؟ ما: استاد، انتگرال چيه؟ نتيجه: تنفر از فيزيك.
> سال سوم: استاد: اقاي ....، ليسانس فيزيك فردوسي، علاقه مندم كردن به اين درس. سال چهارم: اقاي مهندس قاضي، خب فيزيك بهترين درسم شد
> چرا؟ چون بجاي اينكه فيزيكو يك درس پر از فرمول ببينم، درس زندگي ديدم، شما قوانين نيوتن در زندگيت جاريه! حركت دايره اي و نوساني هم! سخت نيستا! تمرين ميخواد....تمرين! من عربي منفي ميزدم، الان ٨٠ ميزنم و واسه كنكور ١٠٠ ميرسم، از عرب و عربي هم متنفرم، اما آش كشك خاله، نخوري پاته بخوري پاته! نميتوني نخوني، امسال حداقل! الان فهميدم عربي رو راحت تر از زبان انگليسي كه ٤ سال در نيويورك زبون اصليم بود ميزنم! خيلي درسا سخت نيست، اسونه! تصور ما اشتباهه! با كتابات زندگي كن، عاشقشون باش! ببين چ كيفي ميده درس....


کاملا حرف شما رو قبول دارم چون خودم درکش کردم
من سال دوم در حد زیست(یعنی خیلیییییی)فیزیکو دوست داشتم تا حدی که به رشته ی فیزیک فکر میکردم اونم فقط به خاطر معلمم بود.
اما امسال معلمم خیلی.....مث ریاضی درس میده همش فرمول میگه توضیح هم خیلی مختصر.یعنی تا حدی که کل کتابو میتونه در یک جلسه توضیح بده ازش مثالم حل کنه!!!
واسه همینه که دیگه از فیزیک بدم میاد وگرنه که واقعا درس شیرینیه.حالا از امشب به امید خدا قراره شبی 5صفحه بخونم ببینم چطور میشه :Yahoo (1): ان شاالله..
موفق باشید

----------


## Masood11

> فيزيك... شيرين ترين و آسانترين درس.... سال دوم دبيرستان: استاد: جناب مهندس..... شاگرد دوم شريف در رشته فيزيك. زنگ چهارم، دوشنبه. استاد: خب، وقتي شماها حتي انتگرال بلد نيستيد، من چيكار كنم؟ ما: استاد، انتگرال چيه؟ نتيجه: تنفر از فيزيك.
> سال سوم: استاد: اقاي ....، ليسانس فيزيك فردوسي، علاقه مندم كردن به اين درس. سال چهارم: اقاي مهندس قاضي، خب فيزيك بهترين درسم شد
> چرا؟ چون بجاي اينكه فيزيكو يك درس پر از فرمول ببينم، درس زندگي ديدم، شما قوانين نيوتن در زندگيت جاريه! حركت دايره اي و نوساني هم! سخت نيستا! تمرين ميخواد....تمرين! من عربي منفي ميزدم، الان ٨٠ ميزنم و واسه كنكور ١٠٠ ميرسم، از عرب و عربي هم متنفرم، اما آش كشك خاله، نخوري پاته بخوري پاته! نميتوني نخوني، امسال حداقل! الان فهميدم عربي رو راحت تر از زبان انگليسي كه ٤ سال در نيويورك زبون اصليم بود ميزنم! خيلي درسا سخت نيست، اسونه! تصور ما اشتباهه! با كتابات زندگي كن، عاشقشون باش! ببين چ كيفي ميده درس....


بهترین راه یادگیری فیزیک سر کلاس معلمه! منم تو این 4 سال حتی یه معلم درست و حسابی فیزیک نداشتم!! مثلنم میگن مدرسه نمونه‌ایم!!!! :Yahoo (21):  تازه معلم میگه که ما همگی بد متوجه میشیم و اون درست درس میده!!!!
نه تنها بد درس میدن امتحانای کثیفیم میگیرن!! همینا آدمو زده میکنه دیگه!! اونوقت یه معلم عالی فیزیک تو بدترین مدرسه شهر درس میده و حتی به مدرسه نمونه دعوتش نکردن!!
حتی پارسال فیزیک خیلی سبز گرفتم تا بخونم و هم یاد بگیرم و هم شاید بهش علاقه مند شم ولی اصلا تاثیری نداشت!! ینی معلمه اثر خودشو گذاشته بود!!!

----------


## بیتا1233

من از همتون بد ترم امروزهمه ی بچه ها بهم انرزی منفی دادن اصن خیلی حالم بده خیلی حسی ندارم یه حالت بی خیال شدم میشه راهنماییم کنین

----------


## v73

سلام،چرا اینقدر آشفته ای؟؟واقعا اصلا این حرفها رو داریم:
خسته شدم،نمیتونم،دارم به زور میخونم.....!!!!!!!
این حرفها ممنوعه،چون هر وقت این کلمات رو استفاده میکنید مطمئن باشی تاثیر سوء روی کارتون میذاره پس لطفا مثبت فکر کن
امیدوار باش که بعد از کنکور به هدفی که میخوای میرسی،بعد از هر سختی یه راحتیی هست دیگه...
مطمئن باش هرچقدر تلاش کنی به همون اندازه نتیجه ی کارت رو میبینی پس ناامید نشو و ادامه بده.
درسها در آِنده به دردت نمیخوره؟؟!!ببخشید ولی من الان درسهای قبل از علوم پایه رو دارم توی دانشگاه میخونم که ترم بالایی ها بهمون میگند این درسها کارایی توی رشته نداره...پس تا هست همینه،بالاخره تو برای اینکه به جایی که میخوای برسی باید از این درسها هم بکذری پس سعی کن برای اینکه خسته نشی هر درسی رو که میخونی دوست داشته باشی،اون موقع میبینی که نتیجه هم چقدر تغییر میکنه...
به آینده امیدوار باش 
موفق باشی

----------


## بیتا1233

> سلام،چرا اینقدر آشفته ای؟؟واقعا اصلا این حرفها رو داریم:
> خسته شدم،نمیتونم،دارم به زور میخونم.....!!!!!!!
> این حرفها ممنوعه،چون هر وقت این کلمات رو استفاده میکنید مطمئن باشی تاثیر سوء روی کارتون میذاره پس لطفا مثبت فکر کن
> امیدوار باش که بعد از کنکور به هدفی که میخوای میرسی،بعد از هر سختی یه راحتیی هست دیگه...
> مطمئن باش هرچقدر تلاش کنی به همون اندازه نتیجه ی کارت رو میبینی پس ناامید نشو و ادامه بده.
> درسها در آِنده به دردت نمیخوره؟؟!!ببخشید ولی من الان درسهای قبل از علوم پایه رو دارم توی دانشگاه میخونم که ترم بالایی ها بهمون میگند این درسها کارایی توی رشته نداره...پس تا هست همینه،بالاخره تو برای اینکه به جایی که میخوای برسی باید از این درسها هم بکذری پس سعی کن برای اینکه خسته نشی هر درسی رو که میخونی دوست داشته باشی،اون موقع میبینی که نتیجه هم چقدر تغییر میکنه...
> به آینده امیدوار باش 
> موفق باشی





نه خودم انگیزشو دارم ولی هر بار به در بسته میخورم اونم توسط دوستام بعد انرژی منفی.....مگه میشه دوستایی که پیشتن یاورت بشن مسلما.... نه....

----------


## strider

بر عکس شما، فیزیک در کنار دیفرانسیل درس مورد علاقه ی منه.
توش تمام قوانین طبیعت رو میبینم، تمام درس هایی که تو ریاضیات خوندم و فکر میکردم در زندگی به دردم نمیخوره رو توی فیزیک کارآمد پیدا میکنم. این حس بهم دست میده که ریاضیات اختراع شد تا مسائل فیزیک حل بشه.
اصلا قدرت خدا رو بین اون مفاهیم و ریاضیات میبینم.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## v73

لطفا عواملی رو که باعث اختلال در کارتون میشند رو از خودتون دور کنید حتی دوستهایی که موج منفی میدند
این یه سال رو خودخوهانه رفتار کنید و بهترین امکانها رو برای خودت فراهم کن،چون از دست دادنش تلف کردن عمره
بله من و دوستام واقعا یه گروه بودیم که واقعا به هم امید میدادیم و باعث پیشرفت هم میشدیم ولی عکسش هم متاسفانه هست
پس قبل از اینکه دیر بشه راه حل مشکلت رو پیدا کن

----------


## Masood11

> بر عکس شما، فیزیک در کنار دیفرانسیل درس مورد علاقه ی منه.
> توش تمام قوانین طبیعت رو میبینم، تمام درس هایی که تو ریاضیات خوندم و فکر میکردم در زندگی به دردم نمیخوره رو توی فیزیک کارآمد پیدا میکنم. این حس بهم دست میده که ریاضیات اختراع شد تا مسائل فیزیک حل بشه.
> اصلا قدرت خدا رو بین اون مفاهیم و ریاضیات میبینم.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


اسم رشته دبیرستانیت چیه؟ریاضی *فیــــــــــــــزیـــــــ  ــــــک*
اگه به فیزیک علاقه نداشتی که نمی رفتی این رشته!!!

----------


## SepiSm

*من پارسال خودم خیلی خسته بودم ، دلیلشم فشار بیش از اندازه ی مدرسمون بود که هی استرس میداد و میزد تو سرمون 
ولی مثل سخن دوستان هی به حرف همه گوش کردم و بی وقفه درس خوندم 
اما نتیجه چی شد ؟؟؟؟ هیچی ! شدم 5000 و دارم دوباره میخونم 

دوستای گلم اگر خسته اید و احساس کسالت میکنید 1 هفته استراحت کنید 
1 هفته هر کاری دوست دارید کنید ، به کنکور فکر نکنید ، برید بیرون ، خوش و خرم باشید ، هر کدوم از دوستاتون هم گفتن عقب میمونی و ازین حرفا بهش بگین راه باز کردم شماها رتبه 1 کنکور شید 
1 هفته جای دوری نمیره ، بعد یک هفته ی شاد مطمئن باشید قوی تر و باانگیزه تر میشید 
قول میدم*

----------


## sara75_M5R

کجا بریم گردش؟اینجا جای تفریح نداره.اقوامامون هم نیسن.داخل شهر غریب.افسر ده شدم افسرده.حالم خیلی بده.دوست دارم بمیرم .وقتی دلم میگیره نمیدونم کجا برم فقط میتونم برم امامزاده

----------


## strider

> خب باید چیکار کنم؟؟
> من نمیتونم خودمو به زمان محدود کنم!ساعت بخوام بگیرم برا خودم بدتر میشه


میتونم بپرسم چرا؟
برای این که این مشکل رو حل کنید، اول باید بررسی کنید که چرا نمیتونید در چارچوب برنامه و زمان و ساعت کار کنید؟ ثبت ساعت مطالعه و برنامه ریزی چه چیزی رو بدتر میکنه؟




> اسم رشته دبیرستانیت چیه؟ریاضی *فیــــــــــــــزیـــــــ  ــــــک*
> اگه به فیزیک علاقه نداشتی که نمی رفتی این رشته!!!


فیزیک و قوانین نیوتون در تمام زندگی آدم جریان داره، در تمام لحظات زندگی اش، به خاطر همین اگر تلاش کنید میتونید درکش کنید.
از طرفی، ریاضی تجربی ها در بخش دیفرانسیل چیزی از ریاضی ها کم نداره، یعنی با کمی تلاش از پس محاسباتش هم بر میاید.
حداقل این که درس فیزیک بیشتر از دین زندگی و عربی در زندگی آدم جریان داره و راحت میشه ذهنی تصور کرد!!!

----------


## hossein_R

> من از همتون بد ترم امروزهمه ی بچه ها بهم انرزی منفی دادن اصن خیلی حالم بده خیلی حسی ندارم یه حالت بی خیال شدم میشه راهنماییم کنین


تو سال کنکور باید مثل فولاد سخت باشی چون انرژی منفی از در و دیوار میباره 
من چون چند سال پشت کنکورم انواع و اقسام حرف ها و کنایه ها از دوستان و فامیل و حتی خوانواده بهم زده میشه 
ولی عین خیالم نیست کار خودمو میکنم! شاید هرکی جای من بود بیخیال درس میشد میرفت شغل آزاد! 
مسلما دخترا حساس ترن.فقط به این فکر کن که موقعی که نتایج اومد یه کاری کنی که دهن همه باز بمونه!

----------


## hossein_R

> کجا بریم گردش؟اینجا جای تفریح نداره.اقوامامون هم نیسن.داخل شهر غریب.افسر ده شدم افسرده.حالم خیلی بده.دوست دارم بمیرم .وقتی دلم میگیره نمیدونم کجا برم فقط میتونم برم امامزاده


  
خدا نکنه! چرا شهر غریب؟! بعضی وقتا فقط باید تحمل کرد! 
این هفته که تاسوعا عاشورا نزدیکه فرصت خوبیه که خودمونو پیدا کنیم! 
معمولا خیلیا عاشورا تاسوعا مراسمای فامیلی دارن دور هم جمع میشن 
شاید شما هم برین شهر خودتون کنار اقوامتون. یکم استراحت کنین حتما بهتر میشین

----------


## Masood11

> فیزیک و قوانین نیوتون در تمام زندگی آدم جریان داره، در تمام لحظات زندگی اش، به خاطر همین اگر تلاش کنید میتونید درکش کنید.
> از طرفی، ریاضی تجربی ها در بخش دیفرانسیل چیزی از ریاضی ها کم نداره، یعنی با کمی تلاش از پس محاسباتش هم بر میاید.
> حداقل این که درس فیزیک بیشتر از دین زندگی و عربی در زندگی آدم جریان داره و راحت میشه ذهنی تصور کرد!!!


قابل درک که هست ولی فقط با یه معلم خوب! مطالبش در تمام زندگی آدم جریان داره ولی فرمولاش اون جریانو قطع میکنه!!! :Yahoo (94): 
واسه فیزیک اگه تونستی علاقه ای درون خودت ایجاد کنی که عالیه ولی اگه نتونستی باید تا اونجا که میتونی فاصله‌تو باهاش حفظ کنی!!! واسه همین من میخام به فیزیک 10 20 درصد تو کنکور رضایت بدم!! که البته مجبورم با درسای دیگه جبرانش کنم!
دین و زندگی= متافیزیک! مطالبشم اغلب ساده ست!! البته عربی رو قبول دارم!!

----------


## strider

> قابل درک که هست ولی فقط با یه معلم خوب! مطالبش در تمام زندگی آدم جریان داره ولی فرمولاش اون جریانو قطع میکنه!!!
> واسه فیزیک اگه تونستی علاقه ای درون خودت ایجاد کنی که عالیه ولی اگه نتونستی باید تا اونجا که میتونی فاصله‌تو باهاش حفظ کنی!!! واسه همین من میخام به فیزیک 10 20 درصد تو کنکور رضایت بدم!! که البته مجبورم با درسای دیگه جبرانش کنم!
> دین و زندگی= متافیزیک! مطالبشم اغلب ساده ست!! البته عربی رو قبول دارم!!


خواهر من هم رشته ریاضیه و سال پیش کنکور داد. رتبه اش شد 5000 و رفت معماری دانشگاه آزاد
هرکاری کرد نتونست فیزیک رو بیشتر از 20% بزنه، اوایل کارش که منفی میزد. با معلم خصوصی رسید به 20%
دلیلش چی بود؟ این که سال اول دبیرستان معلم فیزیک با من بد رفتار کرد!!  :Y (550): 

به هر حال فیزیک یکی از درس های اختصاصیه و ضریب داره، اگر درصدی که توش کسب میکنید با سایر درس هاتون متناسب نباشه، هر چقدر هم که تو درس های دیگه زحمت بکشید، باز هم ضربه بدی به شما خواهد زد.
سری کتاب های کارنامه اندیشه فائق رو ببینید، در رشته ریاضی، سال 90، یه بنده خدایی بود رتبه اش شده بود 2700، تمام درصدهاش با یک نفر دیگه رتبه 800 برابر و حتی بهتر بود، تنها اختلاف در درس عربی بود، فقط چون *عربی* رو زده بود 15% رتبه اش به جای 800 شده بود 2700! 
رضایت دادن به این درصد یعنی از دست دادن رشته های تاپ پزشکی

----------


## aftab

> میتونم بپرسم چرا؟
> برای این که این مشکل رو حل کنید، اول باید بررسی کنید که چرا نمیتونید در چارچوب برنامه و زمان و ساعت کار کنید؟ ثبت ساعت مطالعه و برنامه ریزی چه چیزی رو بدتر میکنه؟


خودمو محدود بخوام بکنم به اون چیزی که مد نظرم هست نمیرسم...مثلا من امروز قراره 15صفحه از فیزیک رو بخونم.برنامه هم میچینم که از این ساعت تا اون ساعت بخونم یا اینکه کلا در طول روز مثلا 3ساعت فیزیک بخونم.....خب اولش خوب شروع میکنم اما وقتی که یکم میگذره نمیتونم مثل برنامه دقیق پیش برم...فوقع ما وقع!! :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## strider

> خودمو محدود بخوام بکنم به اون چیزی که مد نظرم هست نمیرسم...مثلا من امروز قراره 15صفحه از فیزیک رو بخونم.برنامه هم میچینم که از این ساعت تا اون ساعت بخونم یا اینکه کلا در طول روز مثلا 3ساعت فیزیک بخونم.....خب اولش خوب شروع میکنم اما وقتی که یکم میگذره نمیتونم مثل برنامه دقیق پیش برم...فوقع ما وقع!!


خب یکم طول میکشه و باید مرتب برنامه رو اصلاح کنید.
برنامه طولانی مدت نریزید. حتما کمتر از یک هفته باشه. چند روزِ انتهایی هفته رو خالی بزارید و براش برنامه ریزی نکنید. بعدا برای جبران عقب افتادگی ها ازش استفاده کنید.
در حین اجرای برنامه کم کم متوجه میشید که مثلا در 3 ساعت نمیتونید 15 صفحه فیزیک بخونید. برای دفعه بعدی اصلاحش کنید، 12 صفحه بخونید، باز هم اگر نشد 8 صفحه بخونید. کم کم متوجه میشید که در هر درس چقدر توانایی دارید.
در انتهای روز حدود یک تا یک ساعت و نیم برای درس خوندن در نظر بگیرید، اما براش برنامه ریزی نکنید، اگر در اجرای برنامه با مشکل مواجه شدید سعی کنید در انتهای شب تا جایی که میشه جبران کنید.
همونطور که گفتم برای انتهای هفته برنامه ریزی نکنید. مثلا 5 شنبه و جمعه رو خالی بزارید. (در حالت عادی نباید این کار رو بکنید.) بعد از اتمام برنامه، اگر به درسی نرسیدید و از برنامه عقبید، در این روزها لحاظ کنید. دقت کنید که در کنار جبران درس های گذشته، بقیه درس ها رو هم بخونید. (قرار نیست 5 شنبه و جمعه فقط برای جبران درس ها باشه که! فقط گفتم فعلا براش برنامه ریزی نکنید تا انعطاف برنامه زیادتر بشه، دستتون که راه افتاد باید با توجه به توانایی هاتون هفتگی برنامه ریزی کنید.)

یادتون نره که وقتی برای استراحت در نظر بگیرید. یک نصف روز در هفته، یا یک روز کامل در دو هفته...

----------


## میثم93

عجب...!!!! این جا که همه حالو روزه منو دارن!!!!! من الان پشت کنکورم... خیلی تدارکات دیدم که از مهر بخونم برا پزشکی تهران هم بخونم... دوهفته خوندم رفتم ازمون اولو دادم ترازم افتزاه شد... خیلی با اون چیزی که میخواستم فاصله داشت ...کلا الان سه هفتس یه کلمه هم نخوندم!!! من وضعیتم استراریه!!! دقیقا مثل سال قبل دارم داغون میشم...

----------


## aftab

> خب یکم طول میکشه و باید مرتب برنامه رو اصلاح کنید.
> برنامه طولانی مدت نریزید. حتما کمتر از یک هفته باشه. چند روزِ انتهایی هفته رو خالی بزارید و براش برنامه ریزی نکنید. بعدا برای جبران عقب افتادگی ها ازش استفاده کنید.
> در حین اجرای برنامه کم کم متوجه میشید که مثلا در 3 ساعت نمیتونید 15 صفحه فیزیک بخونید. برای دفعه بعدی اصلاحش کنید، 12 صفحه بخونید، باز هم اگر نشد 8 صفحه بخونید. کم کم متوجه میشید که در هر درس چقدر توانایی دارید.
> در انتهای روز حدود یک تا یک ساعت و نیم برای درس خوندن در نظر بگیرید، اما براش برنامه ریزی نکنید، اگر در اجرای برنامه با مشکل مواجه شدید سعی کنید در انتهای شب تا جایی که میشه جبران کنید.
> همونطور که گفتم برای انتهای هفته برنامه ریزی نکنید. مثلا 5 شنبه و جمعه رو خالی بزارید. (در حالت عادی نباید این کار رو بکنید.) بعد از اتمام برنامه، اگر به درسی نرسیدید و از برنامه عقبید، در این روزها لحاظ کنید. دقت کنید که در کنار جبران درس های گذشته، بقیه درس ها رو هم بخونید. (قرار نیست 5 شنبه و جمعه فقط برای جبران درس ها باشه که! فقط گفتم فعلا براش برنامه ریزی نکنید تا انعطاف برنامه زیادتر بشه، دستتون که راه افتاد باید با توجه به توانایی هاتون هفتگی برنامه ریزی کنید.)
> 
> یادتون نره که وقتی برای استراحت در نظر بگیرید. یک نصف روز در هفته، یا یک روز کامل در دو هفته...


مچکرم.ان شاالله که بتونم

----------


## h25os12

اگه بابات پولداره،خب اصن خودتو ناراحت نکن و تا هر وقت که دوس داری حس درس خوندن نداشته باش!!!!ولی اگه نیست،و اگه با این وضع الانت تو شهر خودت قبول نمیشی اگه یه روز زندگی تویه شهر دیگه رو تجریه کنی که اون شهر از شهر خودت پایین تر باشه قول میدم بعد کنکور هم بشینی با روحیه و پرقدرت درس بخونی!!!البته اگه دوس داری از خانوادت دور شی باز هم همینطوری حس درس خوندن نداشته باش!!!من خودم با اینکه زحمتام کم نبود و خوب خوندم ولی الان هر روز به خودم میگم:حقته حسین،بکش،بکش!!!الان داری چوب همون استرس سر جلسه ی کنکورو میخوری...حالا دیگه خودت میدانی و دیگر هیچ!

----------

